# Tom's White TT - Progress/Build Thread



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello all, thought I would begin a thread to show all my current work and to show the direction that the car is heading in..
It'll be useful to keep all my mods in this one thread too and if anyone has any questions I don't mind helping at all 

Here are the current mods along with pictures 

Suspension:
FK Coilovers
Eibach Front/Rear Arbs (26mm/24mm)
Rear Upper/Lower Adjustable Tie Bars










































Engine and Exhaust System:
PCV/PRV Delete with Forge Catch Can
N249 Delete
EVAP System Delete
Air Conditioning System Delete
HG Motorsport FMIC
Forge DV008
Forge Alloy Hard Pipe
Cold Side DV Relocation
Badger5 3" TIP with JR Filter and Heat Shield
Upgraded Silicone Hoses
Genuine Oil Pump Replacement
Genuine Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement
Pipewerx 3" Downpipe and Decat
Pipewerx 70mm Centre Pipe
Scorpion Backbox


















Other:
Depo 4-in-1 Gauge
LiquidTT Gauge
Stripped Out Rear
Painted Calipers
Engine Bling Kit


















Now on with the more interesting stuff.. The stroker and big turbo build  This is a work in progress so as for timescale it won't be anytime too soon, just slowly collecting everything I need first.
I don't know a great deal when it comes to this, so a big thanks goes to Lee for all his help so far! The work will be getting done by him also 

Got my block today, needs cleaning etc..


































Looks in good condition, no scores or damage (marks in picture are just dust)


































Then I have my AGU largeport cylinder head, IE connecting rods (sending to be rifle drilled) and the Garrett GT3071R-WG


































Thanks for looking 

Tom.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh good I like a build thread 

All I can say is make sure you save some money for some decent brakes - 2 litre big turbos take some slowing down


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you use my how to for liquid gauge? Lol joking!

J
Xx


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Matt, I've looked into brakes a little bit but not too sure what to go for yet. I'm guessing the brembo juniors aren't powerful enough seeing as you are changing them?

Tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> Did you use my how to for liquid gauge? Lol joking!
> 
> J
> Xx


If only I knew about your guide when fitting lol! Would have saved some time!

Tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use my how to for liquid gauge? Lol joking!
> ...


Are you taking the [email protected] because I'm hungover?

J
Xx


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Never haha! With any job on the TT I always search for a guide 

Tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh lol that's alrite then lol why did it take you a while to fit the gauges then?

J
Xx


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Refitting everything main, was a right PITA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I'll be buying the TFSI crank soon, does anyone have a part number for what I need? They seem hard to find :/

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Managed to buy a crank which Lee is very kindly going to pick up 

Also stripped the block of all parts and cleaned it up, looks to be in very good condition. Will just need painting up 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not a much of an update, purchased the Cambelt kit, water pump and all associated parts.

Still collecting parts, may as well replace the lot while the engines in bits lol.

Will be getting the main components when I go over to America in the coming year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely looking TT mate, look forward to the engine build progression!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers mate! Can't wait for work to get done, but won't be a fast build, I'm only a student lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as the Cambelt goes, standard or race belt?

Thanks


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Also I've been looking at sem manifolds and I'm confused as to what throttle body to get. What is recommended? R32 TB? Is that 80mm and is it a direct bolt on or will an adaptor be needed?

Thanks


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't recommend this enough, finish is amazing. Get yourself one from fixitagaintomoz 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks very good mate, great job.

Cheers


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Exellent work fella. Looking great. 8) 
Have to post you this pic of mine although not the best pic but look at the reg comparison.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a good build 8)

Where are you from exactly? I'm sure i've seen this..


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ill answer as i think Tom is in Turkey by now on his hollybobs, he lives in stourbridge


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tommatt90 said:


> Hi Matt, I've looked into brakes a little bit but not too sure what to go for yet. I'm guessing the brembo juniors aren't powerful enough seeing as you are changing them?
> 
> Tom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 spend £1k on good set second hand brembo / Porsche 6 pots w 350 ish discs


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers guys! And yes in turkey atm!

That plate is spooky close!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> Cheers guys! And yes in turkey atm!
> 
> That plate is spooky close!
> 
> LOL , thats what i thought, nearly fell off my stool when i saw it. :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crankshaft removed very kindly by Lee from the block that I purchased it in

Looks to be in very good condition! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Is that the tfsi one? Looks tidy mate


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

It came out of this FSI block mate:
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191180907340

Was only £90 in the end and that came with it in the block as he couldn't be arsed to remove it lol..

It's the forged one which I'm glad of, part number 06A105021AR, as the engine code BVY shares the same crankshaft as the TFSI engine code BHZ - Lee again the brains on this one lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Thats a bargain mate!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice , good work!!!


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi mate, I noticed your car yesterday and I'm only a few mins away as I live up by thorns college. So if you need a hand anytime let me know  I'm sure you bought parts of my old house mate too, think it was the ARB from quinton area.

Scott


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

scottnybottny123 said:


> Hi mate, I noticed your car yesterday and I'm only a few mins away as I live up by thorns college. So if you need a hand anytime let me know  I'm sure you bought parts of my old house mate too, think it was the ARB from quinton area.
> 
> Scott


Yes I remember mate, 26mm eibach front arb?

Cheers, can usually do most bits but if there's anything I'll defo give you a shout! 

You back to a TT now?

Used to go to the thorns school, not too far from me at all

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got my 2.0 coils and adaptor today, they sent the wrong coils tho lol.. So no pics of them just yet..

Fits a treat and looks the part! Would recommend 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ps can anyone tell that's the spare room accumulating parts lol..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good matey


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers bud 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got my coilpack wiring cover to remove the naff looking silver cover
Part number: 06F 971 824 C if anyone wants to get one from vw, cost £9, bargain!









Should look like this when done and trimmed etc









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Also got a new alarm, bargain at £20 as the seller titled it as a wrong part number. Mine broke a while back so it's about time lol..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Will do all this stuff when I remove the rear tow mount and ballasts next week  little jobs just to perfect it overall..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> Yes I remember mate, 26mm eibach front arb?
> 
> Cheers, can usually do most bits but if there's anything I'll defo give you a shout!
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the one.

My car was and still is the Avus coupe.

Seems you have an interesting build so if I can help at all I'd be happy to get involved


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks mate 

Removed the ballast and tow mount, all good and can't see the rusty bit now

Also bought a dremel3000, new favourite tool for sure, will come in very handy! Trimmed the unnecessary bits off the coilpack cover, cod my ocd said so lol..










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tommytt92 (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice, going to be a quick motor once its finished, kudos 8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

This is becoming an interesting thread, I'll be keeping an eye on this :wink:

Good work so far mate 

John


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers lads!

Fitted the coilpack cover, was a right pain!









Earth point now comes out the back and into a perfectly situated screw










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smitty12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just had a quick read through, great work mate!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Cheers lads!
> 
> Fitted the coilpack cover, was a right pain!
> View attachment 1
> ...


Looks good mate, now pull ya finger out and do the injector loom...... you know you want to


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha just done that too bud!! Thanks again for the bits! 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

looks loads better- there's 1 big change that would look awesome...... but I know you are keeping that for when the engine is built....


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed, would be a waste to use it though lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## furrydice (Oct 8, 2014)

Which fks do you have and how are you finding the ride etc


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

FK street, cheap and never had an issue. Ride is firm but handles fine imo

I had spax rsx full adjustable on my old car, which were 800 quid, but couldn't justify spending that again.

Main suspension upgrade for me were the arbs

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## furrydice (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks sweet. in my opinion i think you should go for white hoses and bars etc would look pimp


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

furrydice said:


> Looks sweet. in my opinion i think you should go for white hoses and bars etc would look pimp


He needs the under side of his bonnet to be white first


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha cheers, would like white but that's a lot of effort keeping clean lol...

Definitely need the underside spraying! Car came out the Bodyshop from having a couple bits done yesterday, but that wasn't one of them lol


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Paid half today on the following bits from fixitagaintomoz, top bloke! Will pay the remaining half and get the bits in January, glad to have sorted a deal although a shame for him 

Purchased the following:
JE 83mm Pistons 9.5:1 compression, tuffskirt and thermal barrier with tool steel wrist pins. 
IE tuscan 144x20mm con rods
Calico main and big end bearings
IE oil pump drive gear
ARP head bolts









(Photo by fixitagaintomoz)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Drilled rods?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes mate, Tuscan rods are drilled as standard which is good news, will sell my original ones I have if I can


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Paid half today on the following bits from fixitagaintomoz, top bloke! Will pay the remaining half and get the bits in January, glad to have sorted a deal although a shame for him
> 
> Purchased the following:
> JE 83mm Pistons 9.5:1 compression, tuffskirt and thermal barrier with tool steel wrist pins.
> ...


Pleasure doing business.... Well kinda lol

Definately gutted I'm not keeping them, but I'm glad they will be going to a good home!


----------



## 321fallen (Oct 11, 2014)

absolutely stunning TT, have to appreciate the work gone into it  love white ones


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Paid half today on the following bits from fixitagaintomoz, top bloke! Will pay the remaining half and get the bits in January, glad to have sorted a deal although a shame for him
> ...


Haha yeah, sounds like a pet lol


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

321fallen said:


> absolutely stunning TT, have to appreciate the work gone into it  love white ones


Thanks a lot bud! Appreciated


----------



## chazhs88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks stunning in white. Good build!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks mate!

No more major engine buys of late, bought little bits: phenolic spacers, pickup pipe, gaskets etc.

Sprayed the petrol flap









Disassembled the pull handles from the doorcards to retrim, pics soon when done


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mint condition trim to go in, old stuff was not looked after at all!










Made use of the leather in my old doorcards to trim the pull handles. Just need to trim around the silver cover then it'll be spot on. Very pleased with the outcome


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good mate!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers mate 

Heres my list atm, green ticks mean I either have it or its ordered 

May have missed some bits, but it gives people an idea if they consider doing a similar build 

































Big thanks to Lee for all his continued advice


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Getting there! Shouldn't the rods and pistons be balanced already?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure, i would like to think so, but may as well get everything checked at once, it'll help with my slight OCD lol


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Took delivery of this this morning! T3 housing (.73AR) with v band for the DP




























Now to order a tial mvs wastegate and a manifold


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers mate! Know of any popular sites to sell my old housing lol?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Perfect fit! Really impressed with it. 
And we all know what curiosity did...


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Blocks going in to [email protected] tomorrow, so when it's back I'm gonna paint it in this stuff (graphite). Seems to have very good reviews.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

You still collecting you're goodies tomorrow?


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

O dear seriously slacking with mine! I see there's more tts in the neighbourhood


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lau246 said:


> O dear seriously slacking with mine! I see there's more tts in the neighbourhood


Any plans for yours?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah a few more round by us Laura 

You got any plans for it?


----------



## Ian2014 (Dec 17, 2014)

Gorgeous car tom


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Ian! Be glad when it's all complete 

Got some more bits:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

All in storage


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Just been doing a few bits for Tom today

Tom dropped off his block to be worked on, first the blocked was soda blasted, skimmed, bored and honed with a torque plate and hot tank cleaned.

The crank was also soda blasted, ultrasonic cleaned, polished and then fitted with new trigger wheel and bolts before they were welded in place for safe keeping, I had mine come loose on my 500+bhp S3 and would highly recommend anyone else to do so. Tom you want to get Lee to weld the oil pump bolt to the cog just to be safe

Anyway here are some pics.... Enjoy.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking good, looks even better in the flesh. Can't wait to see this evolve, don't forget to take me for a spin


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the comments!

And the work looks great Andrew thank you again, can't wait to pick it up


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

As soon as you see Lee's head you'll also want yours doing i bet


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha defo, will be getting supertech bits when I go out to my bro in June, then I can bring it down


----------



## riickii19 (Feb 4, 2015)

incredible work man!

if you don't mind me asking, has there been any really outstanding walls you hit during the build ?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

riickii19 said:


> incredible work man!
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, has there been any really outstanding walls you hit during the build ?


Thanks bud 

Lmao I'm a little confused but yes, knocked this wall down out the front of my house haha


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Quality reply!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Also....he's crap at finding houses.....he nearly knocked at the wrong house when coming to mine for his crank...perhaps that was more of a large hurdle than a wall? :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's something I'd also like to forget about too haha!


----------



## riickii19 (Feb 4, 2015)

tommatt90 said:


> riickii19 said:
> 
> 
> > incredible work man!
> ...


Hahaha, well thanks to you i needed to go change my top after spitting out my drink all over myself! [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]

I had meant any major difficulties that looking back you can say was the hardest part in your opinion?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha sorry mate!

Major difficulty was lifting that broken wall!

Seriously though.. Not too much as of yet, first manifold was bottom mount, no chance of the turbo fitting. That was a bit of a waste, so top mount it is!

I would have had a load more problems had it not been for Lees help to date, legend!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Quality reply!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Also....he's crap at finding houses.....he nearly knocked at the wrong house when coming to mine for his crank...perhaps that was more of a large hurdle than a wall? :lol:


And was in the wrong town when coming to mine after yours Lee lol.

Google maps on the iPhone isn't the best Tom lol.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Quality reply!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Haha I wondered how long it would take!

It's fair to say I had a shocker lol


----------



## riickii19 (Feb 4, 2015)

tommatt90 said:


> Haha sorry mate!
> 
> Major difficulty was lifting that broken wall!
> 
> ...


Haha super many thanks!

I may have to get friendly with lee asap then


----------



## Fozzy84 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks a beast!


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Great build, looks good 8)


----------



## fleckers (Jun 26, 2011)

amazing car and I love the gauges


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

I love it! A beautiful job!!! Look forward to more!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

ahhh this thread!!!!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers guys!

Still collecting engine bits...

Bought myself a V6 bumper today too which I'm very happy about!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nearly ready for paint!!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Nearly ready for paint!!


Has it been bored and honed yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly ready for paint!!
> ...


Yes and torque plate when done.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Totque plate? Not a clue what that is haha, but I always like to learn


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Good stuff- right then Tom get painting that block!!!!!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Gonna do it soon


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jobs a good un! Very pleased


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks amazing mate


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks bud, very pleased with how it's turned out!

Used this for anyone who is interested-
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2011339386 ... 28-41853-0

One can did 6 coats, so still got a spare can of it  great stuff!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Doing the oil housing in wrinkle black too


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Getting closer to having all the parts


----------



## aa12 (May 22, 2015)

Great project so far!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks mate, will be picking some goodies up when I go out to Atlanta in June  can't wait now!


----------



## andy_k (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow, the block looks fantastic, Can't wait to see the final result!
wish i had a garage so I could undertake more daring levels of work [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers mate! Can't take the credit though, block was done by Andrew at ALD and Lee at BRM has helped me so much and will be doing the build


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Front ends feeling a bit funny.. Steering wheel free play, clunking and just generally feeling unsafe tbh.

Ordered and will fit the following next weekend:
Cookbots with superpro bush
Superpro rear caster increase bush
JR drivers and passengers driveshaft
Febi drivers and passengers track rod inners and outers
Superpro 26mm front arb bushes
Superpro steering rack bush
Adjustable droplinks
Polo top mounts
Polyurethane top mounts and Febi bearings
Dubstop spring caps

Gonna be a busy day!!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Front ends feeling a bit funny.. Steering wheel free play, clunking and just generally feeling unsafe tbh.
> 
> Ordered and will fit the following next weekend:
> Cookbots with superpro bush
> ...


All that in a day? Fair play- doable as long as nothing is seized up! Get some penetrating spray on all areas over the next week in advance, you'd be amazed the difference it can make!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I say a day.. Saturday night I'm going to take the wishbones off so Sunday morning I can take them straight to the garage to press the new bushes in 

I think the bolts should be ok, had most of it off before lol


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ready for the track rod inners


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Look like torture implements -- are you a dentist by any chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Gonna be awesome when finished bud


----------



## Zimtimtim1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Awesome read! and look forward to any updates.

Great stuff - keep it going,


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks peeps! Haven't put anything up here in a while as I don't use the forum much. 
Been slowly collecting parts lol


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

To help future builds here's a list of parts..

Green ticks mean I have it and number of green ticks is the quantity needed..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Ah ha... Found you!! You have been busy, didn't realise how much you have put into your baby..... Thanks for the cruise and updates... You know where I am now...should imagine half term should see a load of progress... Mark H


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha too much!! If only I could, too busy working on other TTs this week


----------

